# Konoha Country Club Convo # 3: What is Summer Again?



## Yamato (Jun 27, 2020)

All thanks to ‘rona. 

Many people usually go on summer vacation, but that’s mostly halted. 

I probably would have gone to Hawaii or Alaska. Maybe August. 

Also, my first convo thread! 

Reminder that the thread will be capped at 200 posts before a new thread begins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 27, 2020)

Congrats on the new thread, Yamato


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

ay new convo thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

I hate this summer honestly it don't feel like summer no vacation or anything


----------



## Nataly (Jun 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> I hate this summer honestly it don't feel like summer no vacation or anything


It definitely feels like a strange summer this year


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 27, 2020)

This summer is too hot and because of this covid shit I can’t go that far


----------



## Xel (Jun 27, 2020)

Huh, I can't remember the last time I had a summer vacation anyway. I try to travel out of season

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 27, 2020)

I technically can travel any season as well (and it’s cheaper off season), but it’s nice going out for summer for certain places. Tahiti is in the high season. Would love to go there again.


----------



## Xel (Jun 27, 2020)

Well, I also don't handle heat too well, so for me it's the best to travel when the weather is mild. Not to mention I live in a big city so I prefer traveling when less people are (at least not during school vacations). I much prefer half-empty trains to crowded ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 27, 2020)

This thread should be stickied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2020)

Woo convo three!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> This thread should be stickied



Done!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2020)

.

@Velvet @Jibutters @Sunrider @Santí  what are u guys up to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Jun 27, 2020)

Xel said:


> Well, I also don't handle heat too well, so for me it's the best to travel when the weather is mild. Not to mention I live in a big city so I prefer traveling when less people are (at least not during school vacations). I much prefer half-empty trains to crowded ones.


Oh yeah definitely. I try to avoid crowds as much as I can during travels too. Less of a rush and less chaos.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2020)

Raiden said:


> .
> 
> @Velvet @Jibutters @Sunrider @Santí  what are u guys up to?



*Oh btw I think the voting ended! 

Also currently I am drawing and eating cereal 

You?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Oh btw I think the voting ended!
> 
> Also currently I am drawing and eating cereal
> 
> You?*



Good! Im about to go to McDonalds. Feel free to post results .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jun 27, 2020)

Well personally I've been pretty much just working ever since I was allowed to lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2020)

Xel said:


> Well personally I've been pretty much just working ever since I was allowed to lol.



Oh what do you work as?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Good! Im about to go to McDonalds. Feel free to post results .



*Nat is posting the results from the contest for this theme!

I`m doing the next theme! *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jun 27, 2020)

Can’t wait for the the next theme. 

Also, making lentil soup for dinner! Pics to come later. 
First time making that from scratch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Can’t wait for the the next theme.
> 
> Also, making lentil soup for dinner! Pics to come later.
> First time making that from scratch.



*I love lentil soup *


----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2020)

Haven’t fully regained taste and smell yet, so all I could taste is the saltiness

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wibisana (Jun 28, 2020)

We tropical people never knew 4 seasons anyway. But yeah last time i took my time off and go home to family, i wanted to go to the beach, zoo, mall with my 4yo. Sadly even when the govt said we are in New Normal phase, entertainment/tourism is still closed.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 28, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Haven’t fully regained taste and smell yet, so all I could taste is the saltiness


That looks really good, what did you use for the meat? I like to put beef in mine and cut it into really small pieces. I also serve it with ditalini noodles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> That looks really good, what did you use for the meat? I like to put beef in mine and cut it into really small pieces. I also serve it with ditalini noodles


I used Italian sausages. Was either that or ground beef.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Haven’t fully regained taste and smell yet, so all I could taste is the saltiness



Lit!


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 28, 2020)

We're finally starting to see some butterflies here. They really love our lavender, pretty sure I saw a hummingbird too

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wibisana (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> We're finally starting to see some butterflies here. They really love our lavender, pretty sure I saw a hummingbird too
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Pretty sure that is a moth not butterfly


----------



## wibisana (Jun 28, 2020)

Idk tho, it just too fat, i never say fat butterfly.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 28, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Pretty sure that is a moth not butterfly


It's a butterfly, called a silver-spotted skipper. Very common here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2020)

Awesome!
Been seeing butterflies here too more since mid spring.
There’s usually the painted lady butterflies that migrate through my property. It’s cool to see a whole bunch flying across. 

Some monarch butterflies here too lately. Saw one yesterday.


I need to refill the hummingbird feeder 
Poor guys drop by and get nothing for their pit stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> what are u guys up to?


Just got to work, no internet at home atm so I'm catching up on just about everything. 

Got an application for affordable housing and hoping to get it filled in and returned before the deadline (which is today, actually).


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 29, 2020)

Prefer the winter hols(Nov/Dec breaks) more than summer hols 

Pre covid, we still have classes(shorter ones)/cca camps for most of the June monthly break here in sg. So not much difference than normal days, at least for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 29, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Awesome!
> Been seeing butterflies here too more since mid spring.
> There’s usually the painted lady butterflies that migrate through my property. It’s cool to see a whole bunch flying across.
> 
> ...


I usually don't see the painted ladies here until a bit later into the summer. So far I've only seen the skippers and those pale green ones, not sure what they're called. Monarchs migrate through here late summer/early fall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 29, 2020)

What did DDJ do to get banned?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2020)

Why did the old convo thread end?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why did the old convo thread end?


Because it reached 200 posts and that's when it was decided to start a  new one, after the 200th post


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Because it reached 200 posts and that's when it was decided to start a  new one, after the 200th post


Since when is it 200 and not 2,000?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Since when is it 200 and not 2,000?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2020)

Thats dumb. Change it back to 2,000.  We don't need to be on convo 100 in a few months.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Thats dumb. Change it back to 2,000.  We don't need to be on convo 100 in a few months.


 barely reached over 1K posts, and it started in 2015.
Anyway, it is up to section mods and it is their decision.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 30, 2020)

Summer is also one of 2 seasons for buying games 

Anyone buying any games this steam summer sale?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jun 30, 2020)

I got Fallout New Vegas last night. Ultimate edition. 
I already played it on the PS3 before, but decided why not and buy it again for PC this time 
The Old World Blues DLC was great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> Just got to work, no internet at home atm so I'm catching up on just about everything.
> 
> Got an application for affordable housing and hoping to get it filled in and returned before the deadline (which is today, actually).



Thats amazing! I once processed appa for people who applied to housing in NYC. A lot if the apartments are really nice.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Thats dumb. Change it back to 2,000.  We don't need to be on convo 100 in a few months.



We can increase the total limit again if things pick up.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 1, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I got Fallout New Vegas last night. Ultimate edition.
> I already played it on the PS3 before, but decided why not and buy it again for PC this time
> The Old World Blues DLC was great



Have fun!

Thinking of buying some rpgs and maybe complete Eu4 n Stellaris DLCs. It's not on sale but looking to add Fairy Tail as well. But dilly dallying, since it's kinda pricey and not sure if I would actually play it even if I'm 100% sure I want to play it now 

Kinda meh that there's no steam game event for this year though, was looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 1, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Have fun!
> 
> Thinking of buying some rpgs and maybe complete Eu4 n Stellaris DLCs. It's not on sale but looking to add Fairy Tail as well. But dilly dallying, since it's kinda pricey and not sure if I would actually play it even if I'm 100% sure I want to play it now
> 
> Kinda meh that there's no steam game event for this year though, was looking forward to it


Maybe if you can wait until winter for a sale and if your urge to play it returns


----------



## wibisana (Jul 1, 2020)

It will be reaching ,1000soon if i camped here


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2020)

Gd afternoon!



Yamato said:


> Haven’t fully regained taste and smell yet, so all I could taste is the saltiness





Dark Wanderer said:


> We're finally starting to see some butterflies here. They really love our lavender, pretty sure I saw a hummingbird too
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nice photos 



Yamato said:


> Maybe if you can wait until *winter* for a sale and if your urge to play it returns



Yeah but ... that's months away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 2, 2020)

Less than half year 
But yeah...... that's still a long way to go

Also..... FUGGIN SQUIRRELS KEEP GNAWING ON MY PUMPKINS!
The biggest one got gnawed on today despite being covered 
Little buggers squirmed under

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2020)

A bit early for halloween preparations, no 

Sorry about the pumpkins  

But squirrels are cute


----------



## Yamato (Jul 2, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> A bit early for halloween preparations, no
> 
> Sorry about the pumpkins
> 
> But squirrels are cute


hah kinda maybe. I wanted to grow humongous pumpkins by Halloween 
They're about the size of a softball, or a little bigger.

They....... are............. but once they start eating all your fruits and vegetables 
Same goes for gophers.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2020)

Just saw we have other new emotes bsides this 

@Ren. Might start using this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice! Gd to start preparing for photos if you intend to take part in POTW. They usually have a Halloween related theme one during that week.

I don't like gophers. They look too ratlike 

Luckily we don't have any here, not that I know of. The rats can be big though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 2, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Gd afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows what will happen in all these months


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Who knows what will happen in all these months



True. Still, hope and pray for e best in the coming days 

And as a bonus, better steam deals

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy Bday @wibisana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 3, 2020)

@wibisana happy birthdayyy


----------



## wibisana (Jul 3, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @wibisana





Gianfi said:


> @wibisana happy birthdayyy


Thanks lol
IRL only 4 person say hbd for me

My wife and daughter,
My mom and my lil bro.

Lmao, having Bday in july, means you never celebrate it with your friend (school friend) i also never have really close friend too (homie)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy birthday, @wibisana


----------



## wibisana (Jul 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Happy birthday, @wibisana


Thank you very much <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday @wibisana !!!


So this is where you are at now. Nice....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy birtbday, wibisana.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @wibisana !!!
> 
> 
> So this is where you are at now. Nice....


Yes, + i've been very less post in NF in general, 

There is this new mobilegame with great online community, takes a lot of my time


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 3, 2020)

Good Saturday morning!



Mickey Mouse said:


> So this is where you are at now. Nice....



No one escapes the mouse 





wibisana said:


> There is this new mobilegame with great online community, takes a lot of my time



What game is that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy birthday wibisana!
Hope you have a good one


----------



## wibisana (Jul 4, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Happy birthday wibisana!
> Hope you have a good one


ty


----------



## wibisana (Jul 4, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Good Saturday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One Punch Man The Strongest something2
many Indonesian was there, I am having fun lol. bot about the game, but just socialize with fellow players

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @wibisana!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yamato (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th everyone, stay safe


This is on Google and thought it was cool


Been to a few of the National Parks and Museums, but there's still so many to visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Independence day, America

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Happy birthday @wibisana!!!!!!!!


Thanks <3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th to the US posters 



wibisana said:


> One Punch Man The Strongest something2
> many Indonesian was there, I am having fun lol. bot about the game, but just socialize with fellow players







Yamato said:


> Happy 4th everyone, stay safe
> 
> 
> This is on Google and thought it was cool
> ...



Nice link and scenic natural places, the Mesa Verde looks fun to explore 

Only buildings and artificial constructs here, mostly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Thats amazing! I once processed appa for people who applied to housing in NYC. A lot if the apartments are really nice.


If only the housing lottery actually worked for people that needed the housing. Lately it's either buildings withdrawing from the program or I don't qualify because... I'm too poor. 

Mitchell-Llama Housing appears to be a different beast, though. I don't really know how it judges applicants, but at least it gives consideration to veterans so... silver linings, I guess.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 5, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> If only the housing lottery actually worked for people that needed the housing. Lately it's either buildings withdrawing from the program or I don't qualify because... I'm too poor.
> 
> Mitchell-Llama Housing appears to be a different beast, though. I don't really know how it judges applicants, but at least it gives consideration to veterans so... silver linings, I guess.



Buildings withdrawing from the program?!

Damn .


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 5, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Buildings withdrawing from the progran?!
> 
> Damn .


I wanna say "welcome to Trump's USA," but honestly, it's just like nearly any Republican administration. 

Protections for the bottom 20-40% get dropped like a bad habit.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 6, 2020)

Starting to heat up this week


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2020)

Hell yeah it's hot in my house !


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> I wanna say "welcome to Trump's USA," but honestly, it's just like nearly any Republican administration.
> 
> Protections for the bottom 20-40% get dropped like a bad habit.



Yeah and the political rhetoric around those who need services most is shameful too  .


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 6, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Starting to heat up this week





Raiden said:


> Hell yeah it's hot in my house !



Hot weather is normal, wish we had more rain


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 7, 2020)

Going to be 40 degrees Celsius soon.

We got the most, our summers can be anywhere from 30-40 Celsius and our winters can be anywhere from -25 to -30 Celsius. We really experience the full spectrum. Gotta make sure your closet is filled with proper clothes for all the elements, because you'll deal with insane heat and extremely cold, snow and ice.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

I wish I lived in the Southern Hemisphere right about now.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeeeep just travel back and forth between hemispheres to escape the heat now.

Thinking of going fishing tomorrow! 

It’s about 20 F cooler out on the ocean so that’ll be nice, but sun is still strong so I gotta wear long sleeves still and use sunscreen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 7, 2020)

It's raining right now 



Yamato said:


> Thinking of going fishing tomorrow!



Have fun! Post pics of your catch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2020)

^ I felt a few drops of rain today and then nothing. The sky is trolling .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2020)

@Yamato Agreed with mystic. WE NEED TO SEE PICS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 8, 2020)

haha yeah I definitely will take some!
I've been keeping tabs on the fish reports lately. Lots of barracuda and sculpins lately.


Around this time last year during July 4th, I was out with one of our customer's and his buddies out fishing tuna. Was a great experience. Exhausting but fun!
Spent two or three days out on the boat. I caught the only blue fin tuna that trip, 90 pounder.
Bunch of yellow fin tunas, white fish that were hiding around floating kelp from a mako shark. We ended up gaffing for the whitefish  and someone caught that mako shark.
That same person who caught the mako caught a sun fish haha.

Oh and since it was my first time catching a tuna, they had me eat the heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 8, 2020)

Raiden said:


> ^ I felt a few drops of *rain today* and then nothing. The sky is trolling .



2 days now 

Hope it's like yest, raining the whole day. The breeze and after rain smell is refreshing 



Yamato said:


> haha yeah I definitely will take some!





Heart  Only eat fish meat though.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> 2 days now
> 
> Hope it's like yest, raining the whole day. The breeze and after rain smell is refreshing
> 
> ...



We had really light rain in NY. I had to wait a little bit before going to run lol. Yeah it can be really nice!


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 8, 2020)

Light rain better than no rain 

And agree, esp when rain is just about to stop. Can get really quiet and soothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 10, 2020)

I was too dead yesterday to upload and post the fishing pictures 

But here they are 



Went on the afternoon trip. 
Boat stopped by to get some bait first and then we were on our way. Targeted the barracuda first but only a few people managed to catch some and kelp bass. 
Lots of sea lions that kept jacking our bait and catches. One of the captains got fed up so he started shooting them with his air rifle. It doesn’t hurt them, just sort of spooks them only. 

We finally moved on to bottom fishing after a couple hours. That’s when I started catching stuff. Sculpins for me and others caught some other kind of bass and white fish. 

There was a dude I remember seeing before and he kinda remembered me too. Helped me out a bit again and his buddy as well. 

Masks required on board and limit of 26 people compared to the maximum of 80. 

Got home and felt like I was still on the boat 
First time fishing this year and I was exhausted. 


Fun trip and thinking of going again next week. Got some new lures for catching sculpins today and using that next week. 


@Raiden @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

I've never gone fishing. Yamato's trip seems like it's part of a business model for group fishing. Maybe that's for me. Be the noob that all of the experts help.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 10, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I've never gone fishing. Yamato's trip seems like it's part of a business model for group fishing. Maybe that's for me. Be the noob that all of the experts help.


The crew and other passengers are quite helpful and are really nice. I used to be a total noob too, but after going out a few times, you’ll be coming back if you liked it. The air and talking to others and hearing their fishing stories is just refreshing. 

It’d be great for a business thing too. Unwind and some light talk about work. 
Better with friends clearly going fishing.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I was too dead yesterday to upload and post the fishing pictures
> 
> But here they are
> 
> ...



Nice! Is there anything that you do that helps to catch fish really well? I went to the pier by me once and caught nothing.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 10, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Nice! Is there anything that you do that helps to catch fish really well? I went to the pier by me once and caught nothing.



Depends on the bait you use and hook. 

Some species of fish like a certain type of bait. 
For example, for the sculpins we catch people generally will use squid. They’re more attracted to squid than other bait. Sardines work alright which is what the boat provided. 
Shrimp for sheephead. 

Live bait is usually used for surface fishing as well since there’s more predatory fish near the water surface. 

Better if it’s fresh bait too. 
Lures work very well sometimes too and again, it depends on what kind of fish you’re targeting. 

Hook size is important too. I’m still kinda doing research on that on what kind of hook is best for each fish. 

I’ve tried pier fishing as well and I’ve seen others by me catching mackerel usually. And, it’s okay I’ve caught nothing while pier fishing too 
Their bait also included sardines, anchovies, squid and shrimp. Shops around the pier also give you rod rentals and bait selections. Can also try asking them for some advice what kind of fish you can catch in your area.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 10, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I was too dead yesterday to upload and post the fishing pictures
> 
> But here they are
> 
> ...



Seems like you had fun and great sights! You even got some of seagulls. Incidentally, this week's theme for POTW is birds 

Unsure if you got to keep the catches but something tells me fish is on the menu this week


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 10, 2020)

Wanted to do some simple baking but opting for an early rest today, have a nice day all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 10, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Seems like you had fun and great sights! You even got some of seagulls. Incidentally, this week's theme for POTW is birds
> 
> Unsure if you got to keep the catches but something tells me fish is on the menu this week


Neat, I'll definitely check that out and possibly join.

I'll probably have some fish tomorrow or Sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 11, 2020)

Gd sun morning 

How has everyone's weekend been 



Yamato said:


> Neat, I'll definitely check that out and possibly join.







Yamato said:


> I'll probably have some fish tomorrow or Sunday





Will find out in the next food thread post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 12, 2020)

It's been hoooooooooooootttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Gd sun morning
> 
> How has everyone's weekend been
> 
> ...


I spent it in the mountains near the Alps, so at least it wasn’t as hot as where I usually live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Depends on the bait you use and hook.
> 
> Some species of fish like a certain type of bait.
> For example, for the sculpins we catch people generally will use squid. They’re more attracted to squid than other bait. Sardines work alright which is what the boat provided.
> ...



Have you ever found slapping the water with the fishing rod helpful? A guy did that in a history channel show recently and caught fish somehow.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 12, 2020)

Gd Mon morning!



Yamato said:


> It's been hoooooooooooootttttttttttttttttttt



Rain again 



Gianfi said:


> I spent it in the mountains near the Alps, so at least it wasn’t as hot as where I usually live



The Alps 

My normal daily sights is that primarily of concrete and buildings. Wanna trade 



Raiden said:


> Have you ever found slapping the water with the fishing rod helpful? A guy did that in a history channel show recently and caught fish somehow.



Raiden is a fishing enthusiast too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 12, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Have you ever found slapping the water with the fishing rod helpful? A guy did that in a history channel show recently and caught fish somehow.


..... I haven’t tried that myself but have seen others doing that, looks funny though


----------



## Yamato (Jul 14, 2020)

@Mysticreader

I got some cooking planned for Sunday with the fish I caught and gonna be getting some other ingredients this week so stay tuned 


Oh and fishing again tomorrow. Really wanna catch a barracuda and sheephead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2020)

Teach me how to fish


----------



## Yamato (Jul 14, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Teach me how to fish


I watched and learned too form others 

I’d start with getting a nice rod. Like a medium heavy action one if you’re planning on ocean sport fishing. 
2/0 or 1/0 more for bottom fishing and some 4-8 oz weights. 

For surface I think they use 1 or 2 size hooks 
Or some different jigs/lures. The ones that look cool and fancy. 
Depends on what you’re targeting as well. 


I get my fishies gear from Big 5. Can ask the staff about fishing stuff if they know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 15, 2020)

Yamato said:


> @Mysticreader
> 
> I got some cooking planned for Sunday with the fish I caught and gonna be getting some other ingredients this week so stay tuned
> 
> ...



Have the fisherman in you been unleashed 

But nice plans and hopefully good weather and better catches tmr.

Fish feast! Noted and marked


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2020)

How's fishing in California compared to the East Coast? What about in Asia? Europe?


----------



## Yamato (Jul 15, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Have the fisherman in you been unleashed
> 
> But nice plans and hopefully good weather and better catches tmr.
> 
> Fish feast! Noted and marked


Got a few fish!
Striped sand bass, sculpin and a rock fish.



Jimin said:


> How's fishing in California compared to the East Coast? What about in Asia? Europe?


No idea for East Coast, Asia and Europe, but I have gone out in Queensland, Australia.
The experience feels about the same but they already provide the rod and stuff and didn’t need fishing licenses. I also did pier fishing there by my hotel and I caught a blue diamond fish. I think that’s what it was called. Fried it up and had that for dinner.
For the boat ride we also tried to catch some spanner crabs. Those guys look interesting.



They drop the nets like those and crabs kinda hook on to it. We only caught one small one because by the time we got back to our traps dolphins and sea turtles plucked them off. All that was left were their claws and legs 

An uncle in Taiwan used to go fishing as well. Small boat and full day. From what I’ve heard, it’s the same deal basically and he does surface fishing mostly. I think he catches saba or samba mostly.

My parents in the past here have caught rays before.



The next time I go to Hawaii I plan on going mahi mahi and ahi fishing.
Same for mahi fishing in Florida.

Mahi mahi


Ahi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 15, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Got a few fish!
> Striped sand bass, sculpin and a rock fish.



Nice!

Good luck with the ahi fishing though, the size is intimidating 

Imma stick to tuna in tin cans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 16, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I watched and learned too form others
> 
> I’d start with getting a nice rod. Like a medium heavy action one if you’re planning on ocean sport fishing.
> 2/0 or 1/0 more for bottom fishing and some 4-8 oz weights.
> ...


Thanks for the genuine advice, I'm going to pick up a medium heavy one so I can take it out on a boat but for now I am going to go to a local park island for some relaxing catches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Got a few fish!
> Striped sand bass, sculpin and a rock fish.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha holy cow!


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 18, 2020)

Good Sunday morning everyone 

@Yamato Feast tonight 

Happy Birthday @DemonDragonJ! Have a great one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 19, 2020)

How's everyone's weekend been so far 

Yesterday wasn't too bad. Baked some simple kuih and wanted to finally resume pokemon shield but convinced to go out cycling instead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Hope you had a good bike ride  I still have to pick up pokemon shield!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 21, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Hope you had a good bike ride  I still have to pick up pokemon shield!



Thanks, and it was. It's been quite some time since I went cycling with others due to the imposing of covid circuit breakers(now gradually phased out) so the weekend ride was refreshing 

I prefer shield only because of Zamazenta's design though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Jul 21, 2020)

Ahh man. Been a while since I rode a bike. I used to ride up and down this street that’s pretty steep. Was difficult going up :
I always see cyclists training and they pass my house every Saturday. A whole bunch of them in the morning.


Also. I knew I was forgetting something.
Seafood udon pics and I ended up doing a grill too with other stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 21, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Ahh man. Been a while since I rode a bike. I used to ride up and down this street that’s pretty steep. Was difficult going up :



Yeah, cycling is fun! That must be hard but the thrill and breeze going down beats everything 



Yamato said:


> I always see cyclists training and they pass my house every Saturday. A whole bunch of them in the morning.



It's quite popular here too. Night cycling can be more cooling though, plus you have most of the street to yourself 



Yamato said:


> Also. I knew I was forgetting something.
> Seafood udon pics and I ended up doing a grill too with other stuff.



Glad I waited for this feast, udon and corn looks great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Jul 21, 2020)

The breeze going down is amazing.

The udon kinda ended up turning into ramen almost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 21, 2020)

Bone marrow is so delicious  That looks like the fanciest udon, or soup, I've ever seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 21, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Bone marrow is so delicious  That looks like the fanciest udon, or soup, I've ever seen


I agree 

Haha yeah I added quite a few toppings to mine. 
Still got some of the ingredients and will probably make a simpler one next time 

Fishing again tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 22, 2020)

So whats the theme of the next cooking contest?

So i can prepare (buy some cheap pan/cooking utensils, i i havent got one)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> So whats the theme of the next cooking contest?
> 
> So i can prepare (buy some cheap pan/cooking utensils, i i havent got one)


I am still thinking about that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 22, 2020)

wibisana said:


> So whats the theme of the next cooking contest?
> 
> So i can prepare (buy some cheap pan/cooking utensils, i i havent got one)



The cooking contest has drawn you back from gaming 



Nataly said:


> I am still thinking about that one





Nataly said:


> I am thinking about Sweets/Baked Goods/Meats as possible theme for the next Cooking contest, what do you guys think about those themes?



All the themes are nice 

Lurking mainly for the food photos though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2020)

Next cooking contest will be lit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 23, 2020)

Just random thoughts, i usually post things like these on cafe convo.

So i've been watching violin video on yt lately. And learn the bow (stick they use to make the sound) is made of wood and horse hair (real horse hair)

The question is, what will be happening if horse went extinct, will violin goes extinct too?


----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Just random thoughts, i usually post things like these on cafe convo.
> 
> So i've been watching violin video on yt lately. And learn the bow (stick they use to make the sound) is made of wood and horse hair (real horse hair)
> 
> The question is, what will be happening if horse went extinct, will violin goes extinct too?


I’d assume scientists would make something synthetic that closely resembles horse hair that can produce the same sound as horse hair string/thread thing would make. 
That or use some other animal hair 
Like donkey or something.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 23, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I’d assume scientists would make something synthetic that closely resembles horse hair that can produce the same sound as horse hair string/thread thing would make.
> That or use some other animal hair
> Like donkey or something.


I guess so, but i dont think it would sound the same.

I mean in these day and age, if synthetic is possible, why havent we done it already.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 23, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Just random thoughts, i usually post things like these on cafe convo.
> 
> So i've been watching violin video on yt lately. And learn the bow (stick they use to make the sound) is made of wood and horse hair (real horse hair)
> 
> The question is, what will be happening if horse went extinct, will violin goes extinct too?



Maybe synthetic hair like Yamato said. Or maybe cloning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 24, 2020)

Gd Sat morning 

That said, I feel like I have wasted the weeklong school break

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 25, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Gd Sat morning
> 
> That said, I feel like I have wasted the weeklong school break


Why is that 

Also, @Raiden  ’s restaurant thread made me go  just by me listing  my fav restaurants 
It’s early morning here and that got me awake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 25, 2020)

Im wonering how you can jam over internet.
wouldnt there be lag?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 25, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Why is that



Idk, seems the week went by in a flash/nothing memorable 



Yamato said:


> Also, @Raiden ’s restaurant thread made me go  just by me listing my fav restaurants
> It’s early morning here and that got me awake



That's a nice and long list. Home cooking and dining out, you are a food enthusiast 



wibisana said:


> Im wonering how you can jam over internet.
> wouldnt there be lag?



Nice video 

Wibisana planning to upload a video in the future

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 25, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Idk, seems the week went by in a flash/nothing memorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lately im just more interested to music more than ever, tho I am too old to learn to play an instrument

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 25, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Lately im just more interested to music more than ever, tho I am too old to learn to play an instrument



I'm usually too lepak to start anything new myself unless I'm really interested in it but it's never too late to start a new hobby


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 25, 2020)

Catching up on manga then frying noodles later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 26, 2020)

These guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 27, 2020)

Yamato said:


> These guys


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jul 28, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Catching up on manga then frying noodles later


What kind of manga, Mysticreader?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 29, 2020)

VOC (Dutch East Indie Company) also burn some spice plantation just to create exclusivity (raising price due to lack of supply)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What kind of manga, Mysticreader?



TOG, catching up from where I left 

But currently more excited for the Fairy Tail game which is releasing soon. Planning to spend the weekend on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 30, 2020)

Early morning now and felt an earthquake 10 mins ago. Haven’t felt one in a while. It was 4.2 magnitude. 
Kinda woke up before the earthquake. I wonder if I sensed it first


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 30, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Early morning now and *felt an earthquake* 10 mins ago. Haven’t felt one in a while. It was 4.2 magnitude.
> Kinda woke up before the earthquake. I wonder if I sensed it first



Seems light but still take care


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2020)

Holy crap be careful : /.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 30, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Early morning now and felt an earthquake 10 mins ago. Haven’t felt one in a while. It was 4.2 magnitude.
> Kinda woke up before the earthquake. I wonder if I sensed it first


Stay safe out there, Yamato


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Has anyone built their own PC here? I'm working on my first build.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 30, 2020)

Aaaand a huge fire close by too


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2020)

Damn was it caused by the earthquake?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 30, 2020)

Good morning! A light drizzle to start the long weekend 



~M~ said:


> Has anyone built their own PC here? I'm working on my first build.



Nope. Maybe the arcade posters have more experience 



Yamato said:


> Aaaand a huge fire close by too





 Hopefully no more damages surface. Take care and keep safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 31, 2020)

Ah man. Rain sounds especially here. 

And thanks. We are keeping an eye out and making sure it doesn’t get too close to us hopefully. 
There was a fire years ago literally behind us that we could see from our windows that was in the mountains too. Really close and the smoke was very bad. We were on call to be ready to have to evacuate. Just waited on one more call from the fire department. Luckily the fire didn’t come down closer and it was contained in like a week or so.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 31, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Good morning! A light drizzle to start the long weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain rain go away  I'm surprised we don't have a tech/electronics froum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 31, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Rain rain go away  I'm surprised we don't have a tech/electronics froum


we had, but got deleted after being 'dead'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 31, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Rain rain go away  I'm surprised we don't have a tech/electronics froum





wibisana said:


> *we had, but got deleted after being 'dead'*



Didn't know we had a proper section for that. @~M~ Maybe can start a smaller discussion thread here if it fits this section 

Checking with @Raiden 

But I think I saw an existing thread related to electronics here sometime before. Need to dig back maybe 

Edit: This might be the one, revive it!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah we have an electronics thread. I can go find it. I tried to bump it and it didnt stay on the first page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2020)

A whole new section would probably have low acitivity tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 1, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Edit: This might be the one, revive it!


Yes, that seems to be the thread for Electronics discussion, nice find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Amazing, I haven't tried cool whip enough.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 1, 2020)

Interesting and informative find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 2, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Interesting and informative find


Yeah, Great Big Story has pretty cool videos and very informative.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning everyone! @Hussain @Yamato @Mysticreader


----------



## Yamato (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning  
And good afternoon to most of you guys or evening now.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 4, 2020)

Nuuuuuu
One of my favorite voice actors is hospitalized from covid. 
Hope you recover soon Toshihiko Seki Sensei


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Morning everyone! @Hussain @Yamato @Mysticreader





Yamato said:


> Morning
> And good afternoon to most of you guys or evening now.



Good sunny morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Good sunny morning



Awesome. Night for me.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 6, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Awesome. Night for me.



Gd afternoon to you 

Just 1/2 hr into the new day here


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Gd afternoon to you
> 
> Just 1/2 hr into the new day here



.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 6, 2020)

Raiden said:


> .



Waiting to dl finish steam update then head to 

On lunch now


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 6, 2020)

Done


----------



## Nataly (Aug 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2020)

do you guys listen to old school music?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 7, 2020)

Raiden said:


> do you guys listen to old school music?


Ayyyy, this was my favorite song when it was all over the radio!


I've been listening to 90's music lately, particularly house(?) music.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 7, 2020)

Good evening everyone!

Going to be another long weekend here due to National Day falling on Sun so public hol on Mon 



Raiden said:


> do you guys listen to old school music?



Kind of, like mostly those late 90s dance like Believe(Cher) and Daddy DJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Going to be another long weekend here due to National Day falling on Sun so public hol on Mon
> 
> ...



It's amazing how good it still sounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 7, 2020)

Raiden said:


> It's amazing how good it still sounds.



Yeah. I think there was a toad version of daddy dj, that was funny


----------



## Nataly (Aug 8, 2020)

I love these flowers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yamato (Aug 8, 2020)

I think my mom has something like that but they dried up


----------



## Yamato (Aug 8, 2020)

Now I’m interested in trying grits


----------



## Yamato (Aug 9, 2020)

Shark Week begins tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 9, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I love these flowers



Nice sights 

Idk why, I'm suddenly reminded of marshmallows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 9, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Nice sights
> 
> Idk why, I'm suddenly reminded of marshmallows


Looks fluffy like marshmallows and colorful. Though I think I’ve only seen pink and white ones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Aug 9, 2020)

9am
Im going to the market on foot (coz my mopped is borrowed)
It is quite far lmao

I want to cook something for the contest and i have new idea.

My creation will be "Indonesian version" of something that brought here.

Its asimilation. (2 Culturally different but merging). It fit our world theme these days. People need to find more good to share. Not find some difference to argue about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 9, 2020)

Good Mon morning everyone 



Yamato said:


> Looks fluffy like marshmallows and colorful. Though I think I’ve only seen pink and white ones



Getting hungry 



wibisana said:


> 9am
> Im going to the market on foot (coz my mopped is borrowed)
> It is quite far lmao
> 
> ...





Cooking something soon too. Unsure of the dish name as the one commonly used/googled is different from the local version. Unsure if it even fits though the "star" is the meat but will be posting sometime later, hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 9, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Cooking something soon too. Unsure of the dish name as the one commonly used/googled is different from the local version. Unsure if it even fits though the "star" is the meat but will be posting sometime later, hopefully


what a coincidence 
yup. i also not very sure that the meat will be considered as the main part of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2020)

Found one of these on my way to market
Bought what i needed and some chicken legs.

And realised at home the chickenis already half bad lol.

The cooking contest have to wait. I boil and just fry the leg and consume it right away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 10, 2020)

Was out earlier and almost forgot to submit my dish.

Unsure if it's eligible, but just posted. Will remove tmr if it's not, thanks @Velvet @Raiden @Nataly 

Early day tmr so off to bed first. Gd nite all 



wibisana said:


> Found one of these on my way to market
> Bought what i needed and some chicken legs.
> 
> *And realised at home the chickenis already half bad lol.
> ...



At least it's still far to the deadline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velvet (Aug 10, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Was out earlier and almost forgot to submit my dish.
> 
> Unsure if it's eligible, but just posted. Will remove tmr if it's not, thanks @Velvet @Raiden @Nataly
> 
> ...



*It's very acceptable Mystic *


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2020)

2 entries and I already losing my confidence.
Both just too good lol


----------



## Nataly (Aug 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> 2 entries and I already losing my confidence.
> Both just too good lol


The entries are very good, I absolutely agree, and you should definitely not lose any kind of confidence and make the dish you have been planning or thinking to submit. You have been anticipating the contest and coming up with various ideas before it even started, and I can guarantee you that your entry would be amazing! Your entry would differ from others and that can be said about anyone's dishes because they are all unique and that's what makes it beautiful. Different cuisines, methods of preparations, individual preferences, and etc. So go ahead and make a dish by wibisana and let us all enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 12, 2020)

wibisana said:


> 2 entries and I already losing my confidence.
> Both just too good lol



Your dish looks nice! Crispy and spicy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Your dish looks nice! Crispy and spicy


 
Add some chesse. But it is no longer Indonesian Kroket lol.

Btw pls no longer rep,i cant keep up to spread and rep back. I an too lazy lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2020)

Btw thanks for the rep


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 12, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Add some chesse. But it is no longer Indonesian Kroket lol.
> 
> Btw pls no longer rep,i cant keep up to spread and rep back. I an too lazy lol





wibisana said:


> Btw thanks for the rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 14, 2020)

Hooo boy
More fires ravaging the mountains close by and the sky is all gray yellow and it’s very smoky smell. 

Reminds me of 2016 where the fire literally can be seen from my back yard and we were waiting to evacuate after the fire dept. gives us one last call to evacuate.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 14, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Hooo boy
> More fires ravaging the mountains close by and the sky is all gray yellow and it’s very smoky smell.
> 
> Reminds me of 2016 where the fire literally can be seen from my back yard and we were waiting to evacuate after the fire dept. gives us one last call to evacuate.


Be safe, Yamato


----------

